# Canada to lead Combined Task Force 150



## RackMaster (Mar 19, 2008)

Another great example of our International leadership and commitment.



> *Canada to lead Combined Task Force 150*
> 
> *NR–08.013 - February 29, 2008*
> *OTTAWA*–Minister of National Defence Peter MacKay today announced that Canada will be next in the rotation to lead Combined Task Force 150 (CTF 150), a naval coalition task force currently operating in the Middle East from June until September 2008.
> ...


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 20, 2008)

Too bad the American press will never report this.

Those who know of your countries support appreciate it.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 20, 2008)

SOWT said:


> Too bad the American press will never report this.



I didn't even see it on any of the regular press up here, that's from our own Mil news room. :uhh:


----------

